

NASA chief:IT security issues will not hurt missions – Congress wants details - coondoggie
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/nasa-chief-says-it-security-issues-will-not-impact-missions-%E2%80%93-congress-wants-more-details

======
MarlonPro
"IT security issues will not hurt missions"...I hope they didn't really mean
this. Had they forgotten about the drone captured in Iran? Granted it's a
bluff, but still the threat is real. NASA is one of the most important assets
of the US. Any security issues must be addressed as potential risks to any
kind of mission and to the interest of the US government.

Just my 2 cents.

